# Patras



## nisakiman (Feb 21, 2011)

I was wondering if there are any ex-pats living (or having lived) in Patras. My reason for asking is that I've just bought a property in Patras (city) which needs renovation (cosmetic rather than structural), and I'm not familiar with Patras, never having lived there. I need to know where to find the best suppliers for wood and sheet materials, plumbing supplies, electrical supplies and general hardware. I'm a tradesman (carpenter, but I do most things) and will be doing most of the work myself. I get by ok in Greek, so it doesn't matter if no English is spoken. 

It's always a problem for such as me in a new area - sourcing the best suppliers. It tends to take a bit of trial and error, something I would prefer to avoid if possible!

Any pointers gratefully received!


----------

